# What's happening to my Cryptocoryne Wendtii Green?



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey guys, 

So I'm not exactly too sure what's happening to my Cryptocoryne Wendtii Green, It used to be bright green when I planted it almost a year ago now, but now it's starting to turn brown on certain leaves. Now this isn't the kind of brown where it looks like it's melting or dying, or anything, It looks like it's turning to the brown variety of wendtii. Is it possible for wendtii green to turn brown with excessive iron? I have eco complete capped with red fluorite and dose iron 1-2 times a week, along with potassium.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I'm not exactly too sure what's happening to my Cryptocoryne Wendtii Green, It used to be bright green when I planted it almost a year ago now, but now it's starting to turn brown on certain leaves. Now this isn't the kind of brown where it looks like it's melting or dying, or anything, It looks like it's turning to the brown variety of wendtii. Is it possible for wendtii green to turn brown with excessive iron? I have eco complete capped with red fluorite and dose iron 1-2 times a week, along with potassium.


Iron does have a tendency to enhance the red in all plants. I would stop & do iron dosing less frequently.

Otherwise nice cryptocoryne.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for the help Scotmando, I'm not the one who tends to this tank anymore as it's back at my parents house but I'll definitely advise my dad to stop with the Iron dosing. I just wasn't 100% sure what was going on and thought i'd ask just to make sure. 

Thanks


----------



## Yann (Feb 16, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about it too much... Wendtii green can range from light green to reddish brown depending on h2o parameters. If there is too much iron in your water, your crypt would not look as healthy as it does.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

If you are doing trace and macro, along with co2 under med to high lights, they will grow alot faster and change colour. I guess you are hitting the border with that.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Ah okay, thanks for the input. I don't know if it's a good thing or bad but maybe I'll try seperating the brown ones on a later date.


----------

